# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Hormonale spiraal - Artikels

## Agnes574

*De hormonale tegenhanger van het koperspiraaltje: de hormonale spiraal*

Het spiraaltje is een voorwerp van een paar centimeters groot, dat in de baarmoeder wordt ingebracht. Spiraaltjes bevatten ofwel koper (koperspiraal) ofwel hormonen (hormonaal spiraal). Het hormonaal spiraaltje (merknaam: Mirena) is een combinatie van de pil en het koperspiraaltje. In plaats van een koperdraad zit er een staafje om dit spiraaltje dat een hormoon vrijgeeft.

*Werking*
Het spiraaltje geeft dagelijks een zeer lage dosis van het progestageenhormoon af in de baarmoeder. Een eisprong wordt niet altijd verhinderd maar dit kan niet leiden tot een bevruchting aangezien het progestageenhormoon ervoor zorgt dat de baarmoederhals ondoordringbaar wordt voor zaadcellen. Daarnaast wordt het baarmoederslijmvlies ongeschikt voor innesteling van een toch bevruchte eicel. Het hormonaal spiraaltje wordt door een arts ingebracht. Het spiraaltje zit in een dun hulsje waarmee de arts het spiraaltje in de baarmoederholte schuift. Uit de baarmoeder blijven twee korte draadjes zitten zodat je altijd kan voelen of het spiraaltje nog goed zit. Bij het vrijen voelt men deze draadjes niet. Het spiraaltje blijft dan gedurende vijf jaar zitten. Wanneer er in de vagina een soa aanwezig is, kan deze ook in de baarmoeder ingebracht worden bij de plaatsing van het spiraaltje. In dat geval is er kans op een ernstige ontsteking welke tot onvruchtbaarheid kan leiden. Als er een kans bestaat dat je een soa hebt, laat je dit best voor de plaatsing controleren.

----------

